# Vinny 2/26/07- 1/29/12



## Ash24 (Feb 20, 2012)

We lost our sweet Vinny on January 29th, 2012. He was just a month shy of turning 5. Vinny was the happiest, sweetest, punkiest, playful boy. I enjoyed everyday with him. He was always attached at my hip. He knew everything I was going to do and was always a step ahead of me, eager to be my companion in everything I'd do. Every night when we would cuddle on the couch I would tell my husband this really is heaven. I enjoyed every minute I had with him and could not possibly have loved him more in his short life. My heart hurts everyday since I lost him and I'm finding it impossible to go on without him.

Vinny had been a healthy boy his entire life, besides some skin issues. At the beginning of January he wouldn't eat. As soon as he wouldn't eat breakfast I called the vet. That week we went to 3 separate vets who all said they couldn't find anything wrong with him and he seemed liked a perfecty healthy dog, who just wouldn't eat. I was hysterical and no one understood why, but I had a sense something was really wrong. An x-ray and blood work showed nothing wrong with him. I continued to e-mail with our vet about every move he made pretty much. At the end of January everything went bad. I noticed he was acting different and had fluid in his stomach, so I rushed him to the vet. They tested the fluid and ordered an ultrasound for the following morning. The ultrasound showed that he had a liver shunt. We immediately made appointments with specialists and got him on the recommended meds for liver shunt patients. We were praying surgery was an option. As soon as we started the meds he was throwing up, having diarrhea and we could tell he wasn't himself. He'd just stand over his water bowl staring. I was hoping the meds would kick in- but after 2 days he was just getting worse. We rushed him to Tufts Animal Hospital. They admitted him to get him on fluids and iv meds. We kept hoping to take him home, but he just kept getting worse. When we were visiting him that weekend after an hour of cuddling on the floor of his run, he started having seizures. The doctors tried med after med and only got his seizures under control when he was so sedated that he needed a ventilator to breath. We waited over the longest night of my life to see if when the meds wore off, if the seizures would stop. That morning I heard the worst words ever- "There's nothing more we can do." It's been just over 3 weeks and I still cannot believe my baby boy is gone. I feel so heartbroken I find it hard just to function. I miss every single thing about him and feel so lonely without him by my side. I don't know how to go on without my best friend.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for the loss of your boy, and so young! My thoughts are with you...Godspeed Vinny....no more pain.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How heartbreaking!! Your pain is evident in your post. I'm so very sorry that Vinnie couldn't overcome his medical issues. Take heart, though, that you did everything possible to try to help him. When you feel up to it, tell us stories and post your favorite pictures. Many find this helps with their grief. In the meantime, be kind to yourself and accept your grief wherever it takes you. And in time, perhaps a new addition to the family will let you share your love with another fur baby. Vinnie would want that for you I'm sure.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Tears for you and your Vinny. I am so sorry.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry that you lost your soul mate Vinny at such a young age. Vinny knows that you did all that you could to save him and he is no longer suffering. My thoughts are with you at this tragic time.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very, very sorry. I can promise you this---every single person on this forum that has lost a dog knows exactly what you are feeling, what your are saying. I lost my first in l956, an 8 month English Setter to distemper. I had gotten her for my 11th birthday in June and lost in nov., just 5 months later. And every one I have lost since has hurt just as much.

It is especially hard when they are so young. Hunter, in my avatar had just turned 4 when ProHeart, the 6 month heart worm prevention brought in liver damage and autoimmune hemolytic anemia and I lost him 8 days after diagnosis. I loved all my goldens the sme (had 4 at the time), but he was my soul mate of dogs. I so understand how bad your are huting. It took me 8 months (and loss of 40 pounds) before I came to grips with his death back 2003,.

You Vinny will live in your heart forever. You will love him forever. But the pain does abate some and you will think of him more and more often with smiles and less and less with tears. ...tho I am sure you will not believe that now.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear Vinny. I will be keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So incredibly sorry for your loss.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sorry to hear of the loss of your special boy Vinny. Your story is just heartbreaking, there are so many people on here that know exactly what you're going through and will offer you support.

We lost our beautiful girl Daisy aged 3, 6 weeks ago to renal failure and your story reminds me very much of ours (story on 'new member devastated' thread). Vinny knows that you loved him so much, and even though his life was short - he was loved dearly. Our Daisy will be looking after him at the bridge, and he'll always be watching over you.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

So sorry about the loss of your beloved friend and companion.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss of Vinny. We all know the pain and heartache you're feeling. Our Buddy too had similar problems. We never have them long enough, and it never gets easier. Only time takes away the hard edge of grief. I'm comforted knowing our Buddy died with a family that loved him immensely, just as Vinny was loved. Peace to you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am truly sorry for your loss. Your every word speaks true love you had for your Vinny. I am sorry your time together was very short but was wonderful. Give yourself time to honor your boy. With great love you can not avoid great pain. When you feel ready tell us some stories and share the pictures of you sweet Vinny.
Hugs to you.
Run free sweet Vinny.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read about your loss of Vinnie. It sounds so hard and I hate that you and Vinnie had to go through this. Never is too soon, but 5 years old is so unfair. Run free, Vinnie and pay hard at The Bridge.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Big hugs and so sad for you..........


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Heartbreaking indeed. Far too young to lose him but it sounds like he had the most wonderful life a dog could wish for. Many don't get half the chance! Just remember you gave him the best 5 yrs and he will be loved always.
So very, very sorry for your loss. RIP Vinny


----------



## YippieKya (Jan 3, 2012)

I along with so many others on this forum feel your pain profoundly..... 
It is the hardest thing (losing them) we do in exchange for being graced with their companionship for a short time. 

Despite having a new delicious Golden life with us (Shiloh) ... I am no where near getting over the loss of my heart dog/soul dog - Kya, who left us suddenly on October 24th, 2011, just 3 days after a hemangiosarcoma diagnosis. He was 9.5 years old. 

Sending you ((HUGS)), prayers and sharing your tears as you grieve for your beloved....;-(


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

I am so, so sorry for your loss of Vinny. The pain of losing our best friend is one we can relate to and feel with you.


----------

